

Surprising Facts about HIV/AIDS in 2010 - maxklein
http://blog.cubeofm.com/suprising-facts-about-aids-in-2010

======
ryanwaggoner
I could have gone my whole life without seeing that photo...

~~~
seldo
It's from a French HIV awareness campaign. There is a female equivalent which
is slightly less horrifying:

[http://adsoftheworld.com/media/print/french_aids_awareness_s...](http://adsoftheworld.com/media/print/french_aids_awareness_spider?size=_original)

------
aaronbrethorst
"Circumcision prevents AIDS. The UN says 'Clinical trials have confirmed the
results from observational epidemiology that male circumcision reduces
transmission of HIV among men'"

You know what works even better? Consistent condom use and not visiting
prostitutes.

~~~
ericb
I'd wager female genital mutilation also lowers the chances of getting aids--
if only through decreased interest in sex.

------
DanBlake
Dont submit this to reddit. They believe circumcision to be worse than slavery
:P

~~~
rms
I expect Hacker News has a similar consensus. Circumcision is not worse than
slavery, but it is one of those relics of human barbarism that will be looked
at with scorn and disdain in 50 years. The fact that HIV transmission is
marginally reduced by circumcision is a terrible reason to advocate
involuntary circumcision of infants.

------
malkia
About the circumcision - I've found this site to be generally useful
explaining things we might know about the practice - <http://www.foreskin.org>

I've always thought that circumcision does not help against HIV, but the
report proves otherwise.

------
javery
21% of people living with HIV in the U.S are unaware of their status

I had no clue the number was that big, then after a moment of thought I
wondered how they came up with this number... if they don't know how does the
researcher?

~~~
psyklic
One possible method: Blood from donors is checked for HIV. If the person ends
up having HIV, ask the person if he/she was aware. Then account for the people
who normally wouldn't give blood.

------
Mz
I love the metaphorical photo. Other than that, it is a fairly dry bullet
point list of statistics.

------
nazgulnarsil
don't bang hookers in the ukraine.

~~~
DTrejo
do the above in Pakistan?

~~~
dlsspy
Pakistan must be really safe. They've never even _heard_ of AIDS over there.

~~~
Mz
I would guess many of them have never heard of it because Pakistan is a
country of young people, with mostly inadequate education (I believe the
average education level of Pakistani women is between 2nd and 4th grade level,
or was the last time I discussed this on the 'Net):

 _Pakistan today has the youngest population among all those countries that
have more than 100 million people. In its case, the median age of the
population is only 17 years which means that of the 162 million people in
2008, some 81 million are below the age of seventeen._

From: <http://www.dawn.com/2008/08/25/ebr16.htm>

